
Show HN: Etherdoek, an Ethereum version of Reddit r/place - maarten3
https://etherdoek.com
======
maarten3
Hi all, creator of Etherdoek here. I had this idea for a while and the corona
lockdown was a good excuse to work on it. I’ve also written an article about
tokens and art and when I think it makes sense to put things on the
blockchain:
[https://www.etherdoek.com/tokens_and_art](https://www.etherdoek.com/tokens_and_art).

In short, Etherdoek is a 1,000 by 1,000 pixel canvas. Pixels are sold through
a smart contract. The buyer sets the pixel color (hex value, 3 bytes) and gets
an ERC-721 token which corresponds to her pixel. Pixel tokens can be traded
like any other ERC-721 token. Through the same smart contract any owner of a
pixel token can change the color of the corresponding pixel.

The canvas will exist as long as Ethereum. Ethereum contains the full state of
the image and changes are saved forever as events. It’s censorship resistant
and does not depend on any data being stored outside of the blockchain.

------
bastijn
This already exists:

Site: [https://thousandetherhomepage.com/](https://thousandetherhomepage.com/)

HN thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15393446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15393446)

Not sure if that also,supported re-trading/coloring of the pixel. That could
be a nice touch or very against the idea of the others which meant to be
"forever". Not needing a special browser is nice.

I might miss it but it seems this page assigns me a single pixel, or one pixel
at a time where I can control x,y? The power of the others lies in being able
to buy multiple pixels in a controlled fashion and having an easy way to add
your logo (jpeg/png/...).

~~~
maarten3
The difference with Thousand Ether Homepage is that they store images off
chain. Etherdoek stores pixel information (hex values) on the Ethereum
blockchain itself, including as events all pixel changes. All the blue
question marks on Thousand Ether Homepage are lost images.

I've added a few Python scripts for easier interaction but totally agree that
for now putting images on Etherdoek is a pain.

